# Monitor sucht immer wieder die Quelle



## visu90 (7 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
und zwar habe ich folgenden Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster245T.
Der sucht sich immer wieder seine Quelle - zumindest sieht es so aus. Der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz geht dann wieder an und oben links steht dann kurz die Quelle "DVI". Ab und zu taucht auch eine Aufschrift auf von wegen "Ungeeigneter Modus - empfohlen 1920x1200" oder so ähnlich. Diese Auflösung ist auch eingestellt.
Verbindungen habe ich natürlich als erstes überprüft - die passen, habe die Schrauben von den DVI-Steckern angezogen. DVI-Kabel müsste in Ordnung sein - habe ich ja auch schon bei einem anderen Monitor benutzt und war einwandfrei. Ich habe halt noch einen Adapter DVI auf Display-Port, aber der dürfte auch nichts haben, der hat ja auch mit dem anderen Monitor schon funktioniert.
Wisst ihr weiter, was man da noch machen kann.


----------



## electronics1 (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo visu90,
hab vor einiger Zeit das gleiche Problem mit einem Monitor über DVI-Kabel gehabt (Zweitbildschirm). Unser Admin hat den Monitor vorher an seinem Rechner getestet, da hat er funktioniert. An meinem PC hat der Monitor keine Quelle gefunden bzw. Fehler gemeldet.
Nach dem Umdrehen (PC-Seite / Monitor-Seite tauschen) des DVI-Kabels hat's funktioniert.
Scheinbar ist es NICHT egal, wie herum das DVI-Kabel angesteckt wird, obwohl die Stecker an den Kabelenden absolut identisch sind.
MfG,
electronics1


----------



## tsacha (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo junGs,

Ich habe einen kleine Robotor wo drauf ich für die Spannung versorgung 4 x LifePO4 Cell Battery eingebaut habe .
die Frage ich würde gern wisse welche die mimale EntladungsSpannung und die Maximale LadeSpannung sind.
die Versorgungsspannung ist 12V .

Vielen Dank 
Tsacha


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Juni 2013)

electronics1 schrieb:


> ..Nach dem Umdrehen (PC-Seite / Monitor-Seite tauschen) des DVI-Kabels hat's funktioniert...


Vor Allem muß das DVI-Kabel so verlegt werden daß derStrom immer nach unten fließt. Ein Strom sucht sich bekanntlich den geringsten Widerstand.

Meinst du nicht auch daß ein Kabelbruch wahrscheinlicher ist?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vor Allem muß das DVI-Kabel so verlegt werden daß derStrom immer nach unten fließt. Ein Strom sucht sich bekanntlich den geringsten Widerstand.



Also ich muss dich beleeren 
Bei uns ist das Wasser bergauf geflossen.

Also das sind Tipps, die besser zu Fun am Abend passen würden.

Ich würde zuerst einmal nachschauen, welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist und welcher Treiber installiert ist.
ggF diesen aktualisieren.
Dann prüfen, ob der Admin, welch tolles Wort , die selbe Hardware hat.
Als nächstes würde ich die Farbtiefe kurzfristig reduzieren, um zu sehen ob der Fehler daher kommt.

So kann man sich der Lösung nähern.


bike


----------



## electronics1 (14 Juni 2013)

Servus,
@Onkel Dagobert: Glaubst du, ich saug mir solche Aussagen aus den Fingern? Unsinnige Antworten wie deine (...daß der Strom immer nach unten fließt...) sind total unnötig und kontraproduktiv.

@bike: Der Admin HAT in meinem Fall die selbe Hardware gehabt, nämlich MEINEN neuen Rechner, und auf diesem natürlich einige Programme installiert! Danach hat er die Hardware in mein Büro getragen und wieder angestöpselt. Dabei dürfte er das DVI-Kabel umgedreht haben.

MfG,
electronics1


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2013)

Ich drehe auch das Kabel.
Andere am Rad 


bike


----------



## vollmi (14 Juni 2013)

@electronics1: Hab ihr es mit einem anderen DVI Kabel versucht? Ein DVI Kabel ist nicht richtungsgebunden.

mfG René


----------



## thomass5 (14 Juni 2013)

Wie lang ist eigentlich das Kabel?  Nicht das du schon langsam an die Grenzen kommst.... und deine GraKa vielleicht am unteren Ende des Tolleranzbereiches des Signalpegels liegt und du dir so Ärger ins System holst. Das so aus der ferne zu beurteilen ist schwierig. Tausch mal systemat. die Komponenten bis du vielleicht den Schuldigen gefunden hast.

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------

